# Prüfung und doch kein Schein???



## volkerm (12. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin ja nun länger schon in der Schweiz, aber dt. Staatsbürger. Nun habe ich letztes Jahr ohne Probleme die dt. Verbandsprüfung von vor bald 30 Jahren anerkannt bekommen, und den schweizer SANA- Ausweis.
Jetzt will ich aber auch wieder den deutschen Jahres- Fischereischein, der zwischendurch abgelaufen war.
Das geht angeblich nicht mehr, weil Verbandsprüfung damals, und keine Bundesprüfung...#c#c Land Hessen.
Wie jetzt das???


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ja nun länger schon in der Schweiz, aber dt. Staatsbürger. Nun habe ich letztes Jahr ohne Probleme die dt. Verbandsprüfung von vor bald 30 Jahren anerkannt bekommen, und den schweizer SANA- Ausweis.
> Jetzt will ich aber auch wieder den deutschen Jahres- Fischereischein, der zwischendurch abgelaufen war.
> ...



Es gibt doch in Deutschland keine "Bundesprüfung", weil jedes Bundesland da sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, seitdem es die Prüfungspflicht gibt - oder irre ich da?

Allerdings gab es kurioserweise früher mal Fischereischein-Formulare, auf denen "Bundesfischereischein" stand - auch nur ne Zeit lang und nicht überall - aber daher rührte der Begriff des "Bundesfischereischeins", der eigentlich Humbug ist!

Hast Du noch von damals die amtliche Prüfbescheinigung?

Damit solltest Du eigentlich problemlos einen neuen dt. Fischereischein ausgestellt bzw. verlängert bekommen!

Ansonsten einfach mal kommentarlos einen anderen Sachbearbeiter "ausprobieren" - da weiß die linke Hand oft nicht, was die rechte macht & manchmal klappt das schon!

Ansonsten würde ich mich in einem 2. Schritt auch mal "tiefer" dahinterklemmen - und aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, DASS Du am Ende Deinen Schein bekommst - nur am WIE müssen wir dann noch arbeiten!

Good Luck & Petri!


Ernie

PS:

Da Du keinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hast, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann stellt sich schon die spannende Frage, welche Fischereibehörde denn nun für Dich zuständig ist!?

Vielleicht solltest Du das als Vorteil sehen & für Dich NUTZEN und einfach mal ein paar Fischereibehörden "ausprobieren" - ich denke, dass sich eine finden wird, die Dir einen Fischereischein ausstellt, der ÜBLICHERWEISE immer an Deinem Hauptwohnsitz von der dort für Dich zuständigen Fischereibehörde ausgestellt wird, wo Du gemeldet bist!

Vielleicht gibt Dir die Tatsache, dass Du nicht Deinen Hauptwohnsitz in Deutschland hast dabei sogar etwas mehr Handlungsspielraum!?.....


----------



## lsski (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Hier vielleicht ?

http://www.hessenfischer.net/

oder hier ??

http://www.landesrecht-hessen.de/gesetze/87_Jagd_und_Fischereiwesen/87-29-AbgabenVO/AbgabenVO.htm

oder hier ???

http://www.lav-hessen.de/informationen/fischereibehoerden.html

oder hier ????

http://www.hessenfischer.net/adressen/adr_beh.htm

#h


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

So richtig weiss da keiner- hatten die wohl noch nie. Eigentlich kam sogar schon das Konsulat zur Sprache.
Es gibt wohl Scheine (befristet) für Ausländer, die z.B. in Deutschland Urlaub machen- geht nicht, da ich deutscher Staatsbürger bin.
Ich geh Freitag aufs Amt, die Nummer von der zuständigen Behörde habe ich, und dann klappt das schon.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Good Luck!

Erzähl hier bitte mal, wie´s gelaufen ist!

Ernie


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Eigentlich ist da Hessen so zuständig wie jedes andere Bundesland- ggfs. gar nicht, weil kein Wohnsitz in D. Ich habe da nur angefangen, da dort der letzte Wohnsitz war.


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Das ist wieder so richtig typisch Deutsch ...#d#d#q#q

Wenn du Pech hast, darfst du - so wie ich - den ganzen Zirkus neu machen - ist aber nicht schlimm, kostet nur und du tust es für einen guten Zweck - die Verbände wollen ja leben ....


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

allles neu machen?
Da bleibt ja auch die Frage welches Bundesland für deutsch. Staatsbürger ohne Wohnsitz im Inland zuständig ist
Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so richtig typisch Deutsch ...#d#d#q#q
> 
> Wenn du Pech hast, darfst du - so wie ich - den ganzen Zirkus neu machen - ist aber nicht schlimm, kostet nur und du tust es für einen guten Zweck - die Verbände wollen ja leben ....



Naja - Dein Fall lag doch etwas anders - Du hattest zuvor ja keine Prüfung gemacht und benötigt - und plötzlich wurde sie verlangt, obwohl Du praktisch "fit" und nachweisbar erfahren warst....!?

Oder?

Er hat ja mal die Prüfung abgelegt - das sollte an und für sich dann für den TE kein Problem werden, sofern er die Prüfbescheinigung hat oder beibringen kann!

Aber - die Frage mit der Zuständigkeit für jemand ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland, die *könnte* spannend werden, wenn da so ein richtiger Bürokrat auf der anderen Seite sitzt!

Ernie


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Ernie - kann man denn ahnen, dass es in Deutschland Orte gibt, wo eine Sportfischerprüfung zum erlangen eines Fischereischeines höher gestellt wird wie eine Gewässerwarteausbildung nebst Prüfung und fast 30 jähriger Erfahrung ? Aber das ist ja erledigt - ich gehöre jetzt ja zu den "Guten" und habe bewiesen - dass ein gewisses Grundwissen vorhanden ist ....
Wenn das so weiter geht mit der Bürokratie keimt bestimmt noch einmal die Frage auf : Wische ich meinen Ar$$$ beim Angeln von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben ab ...
Warum muss so etwas unwichtiges wie Angeln in diesem unseren Lande so " Überbürokratisiert " sein ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> allles neu machen?
> Da bleibt ja auch die Frage welches Bundesland für deutsch. Staatsbürger ohne Wohnsitz im Inland zuständig ist
> Gruß A.


 
Ich denke überhaupt kein Bundesland und neu machen nützt auch nichts. Die meisten Fischereigesetze gehen vom *Hauptwohnsitz* aus und nicht von der Staatsangehörigkeit.

Und wenn man dann in der Schweiz wohnt, wird man behandelt wie ein Ausländer und kann sich dann wohl nur auf die Urlauberfischereischeine stürzen, die bekommt man in SH z.B. nur 2 mal für 28 Tage pro Jahr....., weil nur Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer anerkannt werden:



> (4) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Schleswig-Holstein, solange die​Inhaberin oder der Inhaber die Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hat.


 
Ansonsten bekommt man in SH nur einen Fischereischein, wenn man auch in SH wohnt.



Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das bei der Behörde ausgeht...


----------



## Ulli3D (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Normalerweise die Gemeinde, in der Du zuletzt gewohnt hast, war bei mir beim Jagdschein auch so. 

Falls nicht, Deine Unterlagen sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit in Berlin "gelagert", da Du ja keinen Wohnsitz in D hast aber noch die Staatsbürgerschaft.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ernie - kann man denn ahnen, dass es in Deutschland Orte gibt, wo eine Sportfischerprüfung zum erlangen eines Fischereischeines höher gestellt wird wie eine Gewässerwarteausbildung nebst Prüfung und fast 30 jähriger Erfahrung ? Aber das ist ja erledigt - ich gehöre jetzt ja zu den "Guten" und habe bewiesen - dass ein gewisses Grundwissen vorhanden ist ....
> Wenn das so weiter geht mit der Bürokratie keimt bestimmt noch einmal die Frage auf : Wische ich meinen Ar$$$ beim Angeln von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben ab ...
> Warum muss so etwas unwichtiges wie Angeln in diesem unseren Lande so " Überbürokratisiert " sein ?



Hm - bei Dir war´s ja ein Verein, der dies verlangte - anderenortes ist´s halt´ oft der Gesetzgeber, der dafür sorgt, dass es so sein "muss" mit dem Schein bzw. der Prüfung.

Keine Ahnung, wie sich das alles weiterhin so entwickelt - aber - da wir beide nun "geprüfte" Angler sind, kann uns doch kaum noch etwas in Sachen Angeln erschüttern, oder???

Klar - in Deinem Fall war die Prüfung kaum noch mehr, als nur ein Stück Papier & Förmelei - aber - wenn jemand theoretisch & praktisch bei "0" mit dem Angeln anfängt, dann zwingt ihn die Prüfungspflicht zumindest mal dazu, sich einige absolut grundlegende "basics" anzueignen, die ich übrigens theoretisch und praktisch auch schon mitbrachte, als ich in jungen Jahren dennoch brav meine Prüfung absolvierte - geschadet hat´s mir nicht & ich hatte noch das Glück gute Kursleiter in meinem freiwilligen Kurs zu haben!

Mit gefällt´s halt´ so - auch wenn meine Meinung hier sehr unpopulär ist - es ist und bleibt meine Meinung, die ja niemand teilen oder gutfinden muss!

Ich hatte zuvor auch schon 11 Jahre mit meinem Dad geangelt, seine "Fisch & Fang" und alles weitere an Angellektüren verschlungen, was ich in die Finger bekam - aber - dieses Glück, um wirkliche (Vor-) Erfahrungen in Sachen angeln zu sammeln hat nunmal nicht jeder!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Immer wieder die Gleichen mit dem immer selben Offtopic.......
Hier war nicht gefragt, was ihr von der Prüfung haltet, sondern wie man Volker helfen kann...

Also ab hier bitte wieder Ontopic...


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Die Hilfe ist bereits erfolgt, soweit uns dies möglich war und der TE braucht nun nur noch etwas Glück im Behördendschungel, dann sollte es für ihn als *geprüften* Angler ja irgendwie klappen, auch wenn die Zuständigkeit immernoch recht spannend bleibt, da der TE keinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland hat!

Denn die erste Frage *einer jeden Behörde* (inkl. der Fischereibehörden) lautet nach meiner Erfahrung:

"Warum ich"?

bzw

"Kann und muss das nicht vielleicht doch eine andere Behörde machen"?

...was im Behördendeutsch soviel heisst wie:

"Bin ich hier jetzt wirklich zuständig"? (oft mit großem Seufzer!)

Ernie


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Was mich hauptsächlich irritiert ist der Ansatz, dass die Uralt- Prüfung seitens des VDSF für neu auszustellende Jahresfischereischeine nicht mehr anerkannt wird- zumindest in Hessen. Dafür wüsste ich gern die Hintergründe. 
Wenns hart auf hart kommt, melde ich mich halt für ein paar Tage mit erstem Wohnsitz wieder in D an. Damit hätte ich aber o.g. Problem zumindest in Hessen immer noch. Versteh ich nicht- es gibt doch sowas wie Rechtssicherheit bei solchen Prüfungen.
Bsp.: Ein Rentner zieht für 3 Jahre irgendwo ins Ausland. In CH zum Beispiel musst Du nach 1 Jahr den deutschen Führerschein den schweizer Behörden geben, die schicken ihn zur Führerscheinstelle des alten dt. Wohnortes, und man bekommt den entsprechenden schweizer Fahrausweis- die Klassen entsprechen sich- zumindest bei mir.
Dann zieht der Rentner zurück nach D, will den deutschen Lappen wieder- und die Führerscheinstelle sagt- ist nicht, Deine Prüfung ist von 1979, damit bekommst Du 2013 keinen dt. Führerschein mehr ausgestellt.
So hat sich das heute am Telefon angehört.


----------



## antonio (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

das wird so ähnlich sein wie mit dem stichtag für den umtausch der dav-ausweise in die fischereischeine.
gab es bei dir schon die prüfungspflicht damals?

antonio


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Ich kläre es; der Mensch vom Amt meinte, dass wird schon, zumal ich ja (fast) ununterbrochen den Schein hatte, und die Prüfung nachweisen kann. Ist von 79, Antonio, keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube, war schon Pflicht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich kläre es; der Mensch vom Amt meinte, dass wird schon, zumal ich ja (fast) ununterbrochen den Schein hatte, und die Prüfung nachweisen kann. Ist von 79, Antonio, keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube, war schon Pflicht.


 
Hmm, meine Prüfung ist von 1982, da war sie .... zumindest in SH noch keine Pflicht. Die Prüfungsbescheinigung von 1982 gilt hier in SH nach wie vor uneingeschränkt.



> Was mich hauptsächlich irritiert ist der Ansatz, dass die Uralt- Prüfung seitens des VDSF für neu auszustellende Jahresfischereischeine nicht mehr anerkannt wird- zumindest in Hessen. Dafür wüsste ich gern die Hintergründe.


 
Würde mich auch interessieren, was hat denn der VDSF mit dem Fischereischein zu tun? Vereine, die über ihre LV's im VDSF organisiert sind führen oft die Prüfungen durch, aber i.d.R nach den Richtlinien der Fischereigesetze. Und zumindest in SH werden die voll anerkannt und auch die Prüfungsbescheinigungen anderer Bundesländer und es wird auch klar drauf hingewiesen, das die Bedingungen gleich sein müssen:



> (2) Die Fischereischeinprüfung kann unter Aufsicht des Landes von den Fischereiverbänden​durchgeführt werden. Die Prüfung muß allen zu gleichen Bedingungen zugänglich sein.


 
und im weiteren wird drauf hingewiesen, dass man in bestimmten Fällen im Bundesland SH keine neue Prüfung machen muss:



> (3) Von der Ablegung der Fischereischeinprüfung ist befreit,​
> wer die Prüfung als Fischwirtin oder Fischwirt oder eine gleichgestellte Prüfung abgelegt hat oder ein Fischereipatent nach der Schiffsoffizier-Ausbildungsverordnung oder einen
> entsprechenden Befähigungsausweis aufgrund anerkannter internationaler Abkommen besitzt,​
> *wer in einem anderen Bundesland eine Fischereischeinprüfung abgelegt hat*, oder​
> wer die Prüfung zum höheren oder mittleren Fischereiverwaltungsdienst abgelegt hat oder Aufgaben der Fischereiaufsicht bei einer Fischereibehörde wahrnimmt.​


 
So ähnlich steht es ja auch in anderen Fischereigesetzen.

Ich denke, das einzige Problem, was es geben dürfte ist der 1. Wohnsitz in Deutschland.

Für Hessen steht da aber so ein ganz blöder Satz im Fischereigesetz:



> *§ 26*
> *Fischerprüfung*​​(1) In der PrÄfung sind ausreichende Kenntnisse Äber die Arten der Fische, die Hege der Fischbestände und Pflege der Fischgewässer, die Fanggeräte und deren Gebrauch, die
> Behandlung gefangener Fische und die fischereirechtlichen, tierschutzrechtlichen und naturschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften nachzuweisen. *Eine Fischerprüfung, die vor dem 15. Januar 1992 abgelegt wurde, gilt als Fischerprüfung nach § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Nr. 2, wenn sie den in Satz 1 genannten Anforderungen entsprochen hat.* Die oberste Fischereibehörde *erkennt die staatlichen oder staatlich anerkannten Fischerprüfungen anderer Bundesländer an, wenn die Voraussetzungen, unter denen in anderen Lndern die Fischerprüfung abgelegt wird, den Vorgaben dieses Gesetzes und der hierauf beruhenden Rechtsvorschriften entsprechen.*​


 
Keine Ahnung, wie man das nach über 20 Jahren belegen soll, was seinerzeit Inhalt der Prüfungen war....

Für Hessen gibt es aber auch noch einen Ausländerfischereischein, der für 3 aufeinanderfolgende Manate erteilt werden kann, aber auch dafür bedarf es gewisser Nachweise:



> *3. Personen, die im Inland keinen Wohnsitz* haben oder die dem diplomatischen Corps angehören und ihre Sachkunde, insbesondere durch die Vorlage eines ausländischen Fischereischeins oder Fischereierlaubnisscheins, nachweisen, ein Ausländerfischereischein erteilt werden.​


 
Alles sehr kompliziert, wie ich finde....


----------



## volkerm (16. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Ging schnell und schmerzfrei- 10-Jahres- Fischereischein in Hessen; schweizer Adresse, fertig. Bei Rückkehr nach Deutschland neue Adresse eintragen, und gut. Mit Zustimmung von der nächstoberen Behörde.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Glückwunsch!

Ein gutes Ergebnis!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Prüfung und doch kein Schein???*

Ernie,

ist wie im richtigen Leben: Wenn alle Beteiligten eine vernünftige Lösung suchen, klappt sowas auch. Dumm wird's, wenn einer verbohrt ist, oder unsachlich wird.


----------

